# Will he get darker?



## RubyAdlerLeo (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello,
Meet Leo, He's my puppy boy. He is almost 4 months old. I have had a German Shepherd before when I was back in India, he had a black face. Now Leo on the other hand, doesn't. Leos father is a all white German Shepherd and He looks exactly like his mother. Please look at the pictures below and let me know if his face will get darker. I have looked at many pics of German Shepherds on the web, but was not able to locate one like him. Thank you. 
Also, please let me know if the father and mother look full blooded. I think they are but I might be wrong. 






































This is him now. 











His father (White), and Mother who looks identical to him. 










- I'm assuming that he will look just like his mother.

P.S. - I love this forum!!!!!! I can get all the help I need! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Ybdiesel (Nov 9, 2012)

To be honest he doesn't look pure to me but very cute and more than likely he will not get darker just lighter actually


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like he has what is called a reverse mask. Google it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I would say reverse mask but he also doesnt look pure to me either. The pic of mom didn't show up. 

He won't turn white. White GSDs are born white. If anything the darker colors on him might decrease so there's more tan than black.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Black & tan GSDs tend to get lighter from puppyhood to adulthood.
Seems just the opposite for sables.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He's really cute, but there's something else in there with him besides GSD.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The parents pic didn't show up. He's a very cute pup but he looks mixed. White does not cause color fading. White is a masking color which masks the real genetic color. 

He will not get darker, he will get lighter with age.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RubyAdlerLeo (Mar 23, 2013)

can you guys see the pic now? the father is white and the mother looks like leo.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Mom looks mixed and your pup will likely be very similar coloring as her. The black markings will fade as he is 6mo to a year, and even after that somewhat. Dad looks mostly purebred. In the top photo it looks like a touch of husky but in the bottom he looks more GSD. Mom I would consider pretty mixed looking.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

RubyAdlerLeo said:


> Hello,
> Meet Leo, He's my puppy boy. He is almost 4 months old. I have had a German Shepherd before when I was back in India, he had a black face. Now Leo on the other hand, doesn't. Leos father is a all white German Shepherd and He looks exactly like his mother. Please look at the pictures below and let me know if his face will get darker. I have looked at many pics of German Shepherds on the web, but was not able to locate one like him. Thank you.
> Also, please let me know if the father and mother look full blooded. I think they are but I might be wrong.
> 
> ...


Their faces get lighter with age, not dark. Also he is a mix. Not purebred.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Are some of those pups solid black? Not sure you can get black com that breeding.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

No, your pup's face won't get darker. If anything, it will get lighter. He'll probably look just like his mother.


----------



## RubyAdlerLeo (Mar 23, 2013)

JennaMae said:


> Are some of those pups solid black? Not sure you can get black com that breeding.


Yeah...the guy I got him from prolly lied. its okay.



Any idea what he could be mixed with?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He's really cute!

I think it's possible to get black from that breeding but I think the black puppies aren't really black, they just look black because the pic is so small. Black and tan shepherds are born almost solid black and then the black recedes as they age (whereas sables are often born the color they will return to as an adult).


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

RubyAdlerLeo said:


> Yeah...the guy I got him from prolly lied. its okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what he could be mixed with?


Husky, collie. Shepherd look to this dog.


----------

